# hi girls iam back



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2012)

hi everyone,,,its been so long since ive been on here and to think it was me and cassie that started mare stares chat board because we talked to much hahahahah...well my little babys are nearly 1tyrs old now....ill be putting dusty back in foal soon,,,did you all hear i lost my saffire my heart is still lost without her but i have her beautiful daughter ....ive sold my dog wash business and now have a spray tanning business and is doing great........took de-ago and lady to there first show de-ago got champion and lady got reserve champion....was pretty chuffed about that......so whats been happening on here all good i hope.......

cheers jenny

lady at her first show

she the one on the right


and little de-ago

sorry it wont let me put the only photo i have of de_ago up


----------



## countrymini (Oct 25, 2012)

yay, another aussie! lol. Love your 'lady', very nice


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks



:yes



:yes


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Jenny - great to hear from you again. Many congrats on the show successes - Lady looks fabulous, hurry up wth the pic of De-ago!

Who will you be breeding Dusty to?


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2012)

hi ,,,willl put my lucky back over dusty

hoping for different colour lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2012)

de-ago


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2012)

Still a very handsome little lad I see!!


----------



## cassie (Oct 28, 2012)

YAY Jenny is back! welcome back Jenny!

thats so exciting! babies for you next year woohoo!!! 

still trying to decide with my two LOL, I don't have much time left I know, I think I will probably leave it another year but I have to decide soon





congrats on the showing with Lady and De- ago thats brilliant! have you heard how your other little one is going with his owners? cutie little kid!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks every one



:yes



:yes


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back Jenny! Glad you had fun at the show!



Love your little De-ago!


----------

